# Bridging Visa & Child Care



## Bal10 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello,

I have applied for my Permanent Residency(189 visa) and got a bridging visa for me and my family(spouse,kid) . We are living in Australia now.

I know for a fact that I am eligible for applying a medicare card.

Am I eligible to claim child care benefits(exemptions on day care fee) now if 
I send my kid to a day care?

Please let me know the steps to get a Centre Link number if i am eligible now.

As usual relying on Expat Forum for the best answer. I have used this forum for doing my complete PR application.


Thanks in advance..

Bal


----------



## Mr.C (Feb 17, 2015)

Hi Bal,

I have lodged my visa application yesterday too and got my bridging visa. I am also here in asutralia with my wife. can you tell me how i can apply for a medicare card? Thank you


----------



## Bal10 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hi

You can call this number 13 20 11 and book an appointment with nearest medicare. They would ask you to come with your documents to apply for a card.

I havent done for myself yet  

I heard you should be able to walk down to few medicare centres straightaway without appointments but better to speak to the customer care.

Reaching this number would be very tough, its really busy.


----------



## gaddam1 (Jan 26, 2017)

Bal10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for my Permanent Residency(189 visa) and got a bridging visa for me and my family(spouse,kid) . We are living in Australia now.
> 
> ...



Hi, Even i am on same boat.

Living in Australia on 457 with spouse and kids and applied for 190 VISA 4 months ago and received bridging visa the moment i pay the visa fee.

Now, could you please clarify whether i am eligible for any child care benefits ?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tashilay (Jan 4, 2018)

Bal10 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have applied for my Permanent Residency(189 visa) and got a bridging visa for me and my family(spouse,kid) . We are living in Australia now.
> 
> ...


Hi BA1010,
Not sureif you check expat anymore. Did you get childcare benefit on bridging?


----------

